# What Key is this song in?



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey y'all. I want to know what key is the song Ramon's Blues by Roy Buchanan in. I know, it is a noobish question but I have no idea and I really want to improvise using a backing track for this song and it sounds really good. Here is a link to the song: 


this HTML class. Value is http://m.youtube.com

Any help is dearly appreciated.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm putting my money on the key of "E" ...but I am practically deaf and I have severe tinnitus.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

E. Use E blues scale to solo.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you so much, I've been having a hard time trying to figure it out lol. Thanks again you guys.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Thank you so much, I've been having a hard time trying to figure it out lol. Thanks again you guys.


you really need to familiarize yourself with this blues pattern as its very typical blues stuff...
First it starts with whats called "the turnaround".
Thats the 5 -4 -1 pattern
Then the song starts with the one bar of 1 then 1 bar of 4 then back to 1 for 2 bars.
then 2 bars of 4 and 2 bars of 1
then you have the song turnaround portion ...one bar of 5 and one bar of 4 and one bar of 1... the last bar is split between 1 and 5.
this then brings you back to the start.

if you are not familiar with the 1-4-5 blues pattern, please look it up...
G.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> you really need to familiarize yourself with this blues pattern as its very typical blues stuff...
> First it starts with whats called "the turnaround".
> Thats the 5 -4 -1 pattern
> Then the song starts with the one bar of 1 then 1 bar of 4 then back to 1 for 2 bars.
> ...


And it's helpful to add to that the the 1, 4, and 5 refer to the numbered notes of the scale. In the key of E in order to have E F# G# A B C# D#... So the 1 is E, the 4 is A, and 5 is B.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I am familiar to the I IV V pattern but had no idea what scale or chords to play. Now that you guys tell me I see that the Key of E does work with this song. Thank you all anyhow. Is kinda complicated and I still get confused about it so thank you all.


----------

